# Umm....a little creepy???



## GrantsKat (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been using the link to DC from my favorites all day with no problem....now when I click on it I get a blank page and in the upper lefthand corner it says "im here"!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyone else having this problem??? Its creeping me out


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 21, 2008)

It"s The Lurkers Again!!!!
Seriously though I don't know that sounds wierd!


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 21, 2008)

_*I'm here.*_


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, the link Im using is the "portal" one on the DC page.......does it do the same thing for anybody else??


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd run Adaware, Spybot, and AVG (all free)  I don't like unknown messages showing up on my computers.  It could be that someone is messing with your computer.  You didn't happen to notice any kids standing behind you and giggling a lot, did you?


----------



## deelady (Jul 21, 2008)

yes I kept getting it still cant go into portal.....I thought it might be the admin saying they were there working on it.....??


----------



## jennyema (Jul 21, 2008)

That happened to me just a minute ago.

I couldn't bring up the DC homepage, just a blank page with a tiny "I'm Here."


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 21, 2008)

I got that as well.  I normally access the site using Opera v9.0 on a Windows Vista Home Premium platform.  I have a link bookmarked to take me straight to the forums page, and then I have to log in.  This time, the forums page wouldn't load at all.  I manually typed in "www.discusscooking.com" and got the blank white page with the text "im here".  I figured the site had been hacked.  That was about 15 minutes ago.

Since then, I've disconnected from the internet, reconnected, and am currently using Mozilla Firefox v2.0.0.16.  I was able to access the "www.discusscooking.com" page, and everything else has worked since.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont know how to post using quotes from different people so I have to do it this way.....

Suzi....it is weird that we were just talking about that earlier

Gobo.. your scaring me

Bigjim.....LOL no there are no kids standing behind me and I have adware constantly running..I think

Allen....Im using windows ME, but I did try using Mozilla Firefox and it works that way, I wonder why?

At least its not just me, thats a little more comforting


----------



## Mama (Jul 21, 2008)

I have DC favorited and it's working fine for me.  What you're experiencing is really strange.


----------



## Mama (Jul 21, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I dont know how to post using quotes from different people so I have to do it this way.....
> 
> Suzi....it is weird that we were just talking about that earlier
> 
> ...


 
Just hit the quote button down in the right hand corner of the post or for multiple quotes, you can use the (") mark in the right hand corner.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's beginning to sound like someone is messing with the site.  I checked my big 3, and can find no unusual activity.  Mine is working fine.  I Run Vista and Explorer


----------



## deelady (Jul 21, 2008)

it still say "Im Here" in the portal section for me....anyone else still have it?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 21, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I dont know how to post using quotes from different people so I have to do it this way.....
> 
> Suzi....it is weird that we were just talking about that earlier
> 
> ...


 


Mama said:


> Just hit the quote button down in the right hand corner of the post or for multiple quotes, you can use the (") mark in the right hand corner.


 
Click the +Quote button to the right of the "Quote" button for your multi quotes.  When you're done, on the last post click the "Quote" button.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 21, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Ok, the link Im using is the "portal" one on the DC page.......does it do the same thing for anybody else??


 
I've opened the Portal page today on two different PCs without problem.
Which is a good thing because I am no longer here...... or there..... whichever


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 21, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I have been using the link to DC from my favorites all day with no problem....now when I click on it I get a blank page and in the upper lefthand corner it says "im here"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyone else having this problem??? Its creeping me out


 
I got it earlier.....


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

I didn't get that message, but when I tried to click the link for my subscribed threads earlier today I got a blanks screen with just an error message. It works now though.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 21, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I didn't get that message, but when I tried to click the link for my subscribed threads earlier today I got a blanks screen with just an error message. It works now though.


That's what I got, too. No creepy messages. I'm using Firefox.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you guys buying your bottle from the same store??



I wasn't on at the time either, so, don't know if someone was here or not.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Are you guys buying your bottle from the same store??


 
HA! HA! HA! I think the tail winds from the trunk are effecting them!

I think I'm south of you so if you hit the brakes, make sure you're heading north.
HAPPY GAS FOR EVERYONE!!!!!

I haven't had computer problems today, but I wasn't online around the time you're all talking about.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

It said "I'm here" about 30 minutes ago for me.  I am asking this be checked into.  And yea, it was a bit creepy


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

Me too. I posted the comment in TPBM, then I had to go roundy round to find a way in. When I finally got in, I couldn't find this post to comment.
Had been in looking at several posts. Just now I went to check another thread, when I clicked on it said "I didn't have permission"!
I swear I'm over 21!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

ok ok, the poltergeist has entered my computer too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Just now I went to check another thread, when I clicked on it said "I didn't have permission"!
> I swear I'm over 21!
> ​



What post was it?


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2008)

My laptop says "I'm here", but my iPhone let's me get on OK.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's another one that just happened.
I was in page one of NEW POSTS, I clicked to go to page two, and I got; V Bulletin Message
                       Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

It appears we are having some site issues.  Andy R has been notified.

Thanks everyone for your input here - it helps for him to know exactly what is happening.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

ok, is this on the dc server or do we need to worry about something getting onto our computers? i have mcafee and windows defender, so, I'm not real worried, but, I have had everything distroyed on another computer from a virus.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 21, 2008)

I gotta ask, and apologize if I'm outta line or wwrong, but could a new member (rude) be responsible?​


----------



## babetoo (Jul 21, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> ok ok, the poltergeist has entered my computer too.


 

mine as well, was on all day no problem. then the sames bugs described above and below.

babe
i rebooted and then it was fine. mostly said url not available.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I gotta ask, and apologize if I'm outta line or wwrong, but could a new member (rude) be responsible?​



That's a good question and I don't have an answer.  As long as virus protection is up-to-date that's about all any of us can do.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 21, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Are you guys buying your bottle from the same store??


Now aren't you ashamed of yourself for thinking B'sgirl and I were starting happy hour early! (Ok, ok, maybe I was but I still didn't get the creepy message.)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

No creepy messages here either.... actually kinda makes me feel left out LOL. Maybe I need a bottle of what you guys got...


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I gotta ask, and apologize if I'm outta line or wwrong, but could a new member (rude) be responsible?​


We are not ruling anything out.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

But, have you ruled anything _in_ yet?? LOL


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2008)

We are actually looking into this Maverick character


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

Be careful, I heard from Iceman he can be dangerous, bit of a loose cannon and a loner apparently...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

GB said:


> We are actually looking into this Maverick character



I thought we weren't supposed to mention that


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

Too late, GB gave it away, I have been tipped off!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 21, 2008)

Mav did it, he told me. 
WOODSHED!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww what the heck I could use some R&R in there... is it still BYOB? LOL


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Now aren't you ashamed of yourself for thinking B'sgirl and I were starting happy hour early! (Ok, ok, maybe I was but I still didn't get the creepy message.)



 But I have to tell, I have actually never had a drop of alcohol in my life (aside from what may be in vanilla or cough syrup)--but maybe somebody spiked my rootbeer. 

Actually, I now remember the message I got, because someone else posted it. It said I didn't have permission to enter the site, but I also got that _same_ message when I did a search for Cafe Rio on google.

BTW, I am using Firefox with an Ubuntu operating system.


----------



## stinemates (Jul 22, 2008)

It's probably a 500 error page that someone was testing out one time.

As a software developer, I write little notes when testing out specific pieces of functionality to make sure it's functioning. Sometimes it's "Hello," or "This has been invoked"

If you think along those lines "I'm here" would just mean.. oh the expected behavior for a certain scenario is here!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

OK everyone - it is fixed now.  You MUST clear your temporary internet files/clean cache though.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

It turns out it was just a server problem. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok so that means its fixed? Because its still happening to me & I have cleared temp. files & cookies


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

It should definitely be fixed.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been around for about an hour. So far, so good.
Thanks you all, for keeping on top of the problem for us
all.
Good morning, and good day.

K.e, how did your baby fair overnight?
​


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine's working great.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, so is that negative Karma for those that blamed that poor Maverick fella? LOL


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

after six hours of no power, i turned my puter back on. site seems to be working for me. 

babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Now aren't you ashamed of yourself for thinking B'sgirl and I were starting happy hour early! (Ok, ok, maybe I was but I still didn't get the creepy message.)


 

No, just wishfull thinking!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I just got it.
After using this computer to visit the site a couple times this morning, I just clicked on my Favorites link that takes me to the Portal page and got the "i'm here" message. I closed my browser, clicked on the link again and was taken to the Portal page, but with red X's where the "click to go to last post" arrows usually are. Refreshing the page got things loaded correctly.

Weird. I thought that was fixed yesterday, so why am I getting that page today?


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 23, 2008)

It still happens to me if I click on the portal link


----------



## pacanis (Jul 23, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> It still happens to me if I click on the portal link


 
Oh, thanks. I thought they had fixed it, but maybe that was another problem.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay. Here we go again. It's funny this is happening right after I posted about Trolls. THAT can not be a coinsidence.

I tried to click onto another thread and got:
V Bulletin 
Culinary Management
A Leader in Online Creative Arts Education
Arts Institute Online. The Art Institute of Pittsburgh – Online Division
(then in a box) 
V Bulletin Message 
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

Then I clicked backwards and back to home I came.
When I tried to find this thread, I couldn't. I had to go to User CP, then still couldn't find it till I went to bottom of list and clicked, show all threads/posts.(I can't remember which one it says)

**************************************************
IT DID NOT SAY THE ARTS INSTITUTE OF PITTSBURGH - ETC. AND THAT'S NOT WHAT I TYPED. I TYPED -  aionline.edu  with the 3 ws and . preceeding aionline
I'll typed it again this way so it doesn't change again. Let's see if it does it again leaving the dot (.) out      wwwaionline.edu


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok thats it pass the bottle guys....
I've had no anything since this all started!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2008)

mine is working for now. 

still goes to bottom post even if i click on the thread itself. annoying to have to scroll up all the time. 

babe


----------



## redgriller (Jul 23, 2008)

babetoo said:


> mine is working for now.
> 
> still goes to bottom post even if i click on the thread itself. annoying to have to scroll up all the time.
> 
> babe


 
That happens to me too. I haven't figured out how to stop it yet. It is a bit annoying. Kind of a spoiler too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

"Oh waitress! I want what they are having!" 
LOL


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

okay mine stopped saying "i'm Here" when I cleared my cache/temp files. It also solved the "goes to the bottom post" issue for me, which has been going on for at least a week for me now.


----------



## stassie (Jul 23, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> okay mine stopped saying "i'm Here" when I cleared my cache/temp files. It also solved the "goes to the bottom post" issue for me, which has been going on for at least a week for me now.


 
How do you do that? I've got the 'bottom of the post' issue, and I'd love to get rid of it.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

stassie said:


> How do you do that? I've got the 'bottom of the post' issue, and I'd love to get rid of it.



What browser are you using? Internet Explorer, Safari, Firefox?


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 24, 2008)

On Internet Explorer: Tools- Internet Options- General Tab- Browser History- Delete

On Firefox: Tools- Clear Private Data


----------



## Elf (Jul 24, 2008)

I am in the same boat, favorite link won't load, can't use links found in posts, and ieSpell seems to have disappeared,  I am just hanging tight till the back room guys find the bugs.


----------



## stassie (Jul 24, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> On Internet Explorer: Tools- Internet Options- General Tab- Browser History- Delete
> 
> On Firefox: Tools- Clear Private Data


 
Hey, thanks - I think that fixed it


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jul 24, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> I have been using the link to DC from my favorites all day with no problem....now when I click on it I get a blank page and in the upper lefthand corner it says "im here"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyone else having this problem??? Its creeping me out



How weird this has happened to me too today!!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder what is going on


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 24, 2008)

I would guess time zones may have something to do with it, as we've been informed earlier we're getting updates/upgrades today.​


----------

